# Heber Valley



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry for the low quality pic, it was taken from my phone. But I wanted to share the beautiful day I had fishing on Sunday. That view was breathtaking.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been on that stretch... I think. If its the same place, I agree... beautiful with the snow frosting everything. Nice picture regardless!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Nice photo RnF. Looks like you had the whole place to yourself.  Sweet!


That I did, well my wife was there too. But yeah, No one else was there. Love this time of year. 8)


----------

